# Cultipacker Alternatives



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I have heard about cultipackers as used by commercial farmers. I am wondering what other ways members have used to ensure good seed to soil contact when planting food plots? NATTY B


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

I use a cultipacker myself now, you can find a smaller one for a decent price now and then. Until then, pulling a section of chain-link fence weighed down with logs, blocks, etc will work. I have also talked to guys that have pulled old bedsprings behind their trucks. Since it is for a food plot and does not have to be in neat and tidy rows most anything you can drag would work.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i use a regular water filled lawn roller.they dont cost a whole lot and can even be rented from most rental places.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

A lawn roller will work the same as a cullipacker. I have used both with good results. For best seed to soil contact and a firm seed bed roll the ground before and after broadcasting clover


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I use a piece of chain link fence with a wood pallet on top. I like this better than putting blocks on the fence because it distributes the weight more evenly, and you don't end up digging furrows.


----------



## Markfaz (Oct 17, 2000)

hey everyone...

I have a question here...and excuse me as I'm just putting in my first plot and am new at this as well. If you drag a fence over the plot, doesn't a lot of the seed get dragged along as well and then just end up pushed together?


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Clover seed is very fine. By dragging a fence over it, you are just moving a bit of dirt over top. It worked for me.


----------



## Markfaz (Oct 17, 2000)

aahh....thanks for the info Tom!!


----------

